# KENTUCKY WINDAGE !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if not a SNIPER (look it up ) PIKE & I live on a 5mi dead end road - on it are 2 grandmasters -1 inTRAP -1 in skeet - we belong 2 a very small sportsmans' club that has turned out 9 UFTA national CHAMPIONS - it is just the luck of where I built my home ! or is it this - on a walk - with a gun dog - these people stop to talk about a life in the FIELD - I think so - PIKE & I LOVE KENTUCKY - can you say the same about your state ? - when you have the BEST of the BEST around you -you do step UP !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Cumbria, Lake District, North West England, if you have a God and believe in Him, this is His back yard 
Ron, google LA8 0AB for post (zip) code,maps/earth, just to see what I mean


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - NICE !!! - A life off lead = FREEDOM ! not just 4 the pup ! but 4 ME !!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

& YES - PIKE did get away from DILLON ( a GS that he loves & hates ) 2 many punture wounds - DILLON has must of them LOL !!!!!!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Never been to Kentucky, but I have a connection, it's in my roots. My Great Grandfather was Reverend Samuel Spradlin. A shouting Methodist from Kentucky. He preached the gospel in Kentucky for 20 years starting in 1887. With 13 children and his wife, he left Floyd County Kentucky in October of 1901 and unloaded at Elk City Oklahoma, eventually settling in Canute Oklahoma. Floyd county borders you on the North, so if you have any Spradlins or Musics around you, they may very well be my kin. I do hope to do one of my hunting road trips to Kentucky one day just so I can visit any known locations of my roots I can find while I am there. I do know my Great Grandfather had dogs, but that is all I know. I so wish I knew what they were or more about them, but as far as I know, that information is long lost or forgotten.


----------

